
MIT debuts Gen, a Julia-based language for artificial intelligence - feross
https://www.infoq.com/news/2019/07/mit-gen-probabilistic-programs/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20301352](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20301352)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20302158](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20302158)

